

Is the Microsoft Windows Phone Challenge a Scam? - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/03/28/is-the-microsoft-windows-phone-challenge-a-scam/

======
jakeludington
I'm actually considering the Nokia Lumia 900 as a replacement to my current
Android phone. It's a great device and Windows Phone 7 is not bad once you get
used to it.

